# Teaching licences



## catmiles (Feb 28, 2010)

Does anyone know how much to pay EOPPEP to renew teaching licences? I can't find the info on their website, they don't answer the phone and email remains unanswered. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## AbbyK (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't know about renewing your teaching licence, but when I declared that I was going to teach through this organisation, I just submitted the paperwork. I didn't have to pay a fee.


----------



## catmiles (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks I think you are right as the form you have to fill in lists all documents to be submitted but not a fee. Thanks for the help


----------

